# interesting quote on bees - your thoughts?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Is your heart a slave to the blood that courses thru it? Is the stomach a slave to the food that passes thru.

The queen is the reproductive organs of the body called a colony. The drones are the testicles. The workers are the fingers, hands, circulatory system, endrocryn system, digestive system, sensory organs, the mouth, stomach, intestines and such of a colony.

None could, as individuals, live or reproduce w/out all the others. So, looking on a queen bee as a slave is like looking on my mind and soul as a slave to the rest of my body. Not a good comparrison, imo.

What's Tyler Durtons' background?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW Mark never thought of it that way, but your right. Jim


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

Tylers background...

Tyler Durden


----------



## bethhives (Jun 3, 2011)

Great thoughts! Thanks for sharing it...


----------



## ChickenChaser (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope he isn't real...

I would say bees (and all creatures) are instinctive and not possessive of human characteristics/emotions - so what we might consider slavery would simply be the way things are meant to be. Nothing unjust or inhumane. What Mark said!

CC


----------



## Hokie Bee Daddy (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree that the queen is no more a slave than a dad for working to support a family or a mom for nurturing the family. It's what you do to continue the species.

On bee emotions, while I agree that bees are instinctive, the colony can show emotions. I've only been beekeeping for three years but I've seen two hives that were nearing death for different reasons and both hives were "depressed". I don't know if I can describe it but the bees in the hives were gentle to the point of not appearing to care what you did. You could hold them and they wouldn't sting or fly. You could go into the hive without smoking them and they wouldn't come after you. They were just listless in spite of the fact that they had brood and some honey to protect. One hive was saved this year and now it is very defensive and protective. I swear you can tell when "they just don't feel good".

Another time when they seem to show emotion is when they are queenless. It's like the uncertainty of not having a queen gets them agitated and grumpy.

Maybe its pheromones but the colony's mood does change depending on it's health.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I have often heard the queen referred to as a 'Royal Captive' to the colony. Sounds relatively true to me. Similar meaning to Mr. Durton's description... ehhh, maybe? The queen is cared for, protected, etc. by the colony. But, her job in return is to deposit hundreds of thousands of eggs in a season. Sounds like a lot of work to me. It's a natural, unwritten and unsigned contract of instinct and survival techniques. I've never heard of Mr. Durton until now nor read any of his works.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Works? He is a fictional character. Unless I read wrong.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Works? He is a fictional character. Unless I read wrong.


He is fictional. It's a character in the book/movie "Fight Club". Kinda amusing seeing peoples thoughts that missed that part though.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

I thought you were talking about Brad Pitt.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Stephen said:


> Kinda amusing seeing peoples thoughts that missed that part though.


Had the link about him and FightClub not been posted we could have had a real row.
How do you spell rau? As in a to do, a fight or scrum. Heated debate.


----------

